# Polyamori (trasmissione tv)



## flower7700 (9 Novembre 2016)

Ciao,

avete visto quel programma che si chiama Polyamori su Cielo? 
Che ne pensate? E' possibile una cosa così?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> avete visto quel programma che si chiama Polyamori su Cielo?
> Che ne pensate? E' possibile una cosa così?


No, di che si tratta ?


----------



## flower7700 (9 Novembre 2016)

Ambientato in USA. 
Ci sono coppie, sposate o fidanzate, che non si creano limiti di legami, cioè sono "poliamorosi". Per esempio una coppia sposata ha anche la fidanzata (bisex che va con entrambi) e magari vivono assieme. 

http://www.sho.com/polyamory-married-and-dating


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ambientato in USA.
> Ci sono coppie, sposate o fidanzate, che non si creano limiti di legami, cioè sono "poliamorosi". Per esempio una coppia sposata ha anche la fidanzata (bisex che va con entrambi) e magari vivono assieme.
> 
> http://www.sho.com/polyamory-married-and-dating


Avevo visto un servizio tempo fa su questo fenomeno crescente 
intervistarono un trio, due uomini ed una donna che convivevano e lei si divideva tra uno e l'altro 
addirittura lei pensava di avere figli da entrambi ... Chissà come è  finita :singleeye:


----------



## Piperita (9 Novembre 2016)

Mi piace, devo guardarlo


----------



## Buscopann (9 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> avete visto quel programma che si chiama Polyamori su Cielo?
> Che ne pensate? E' possibile una cosa così?


ù

Trump è diventato Presidente dell'America e tu ti domandi se possano esistere i Polyamori? Ormai comincio a credere pure negli unicorni rosa io :carneval:

Ad ogni modo, certo che esistono questi rapporti. Ciò che non ci appartiene e/o che non comprendiamo non è mica detto che non possa esistere. 
Personalmente ritengo che in molte coppie l'esclusività fisica sia davvero un problema. Solo che invece di affrontare il problema si fa finta di niente in nome di un quieto vivere che sa molto di ipocrisia. Col risultato che poi ci si cornifica all'insaputa dell'altro/a.
Ciò non toglie che ci siano anche persone assolutamente monogame. Siamo in tanti e ognuno con la nostra personalità e i nostri valori. La combinazione possibile dei rapporti è infinita.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Trump è diventato Presidente dell'America e tu ti domandi se possano esistere i Polyamori? Ormai comincio a credere pure negli unicorni rosa io :carneval:
> 
> ...


Trump farà faville, mosca festeggia


----------



## Buscopann (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trump farà faville, mosca festeggia


Con Trump presidente all'asilo toglieranno il Didò per far sparare i bambini col kalashnikov :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con Trump presidente all'asilo toglieranno il Didò per far sparare i bambini col kalashnikov :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Americani in erba crescono !!!!! :carneval:


----------

